# 1 px Rahmen in und um einer Tabelle



## MasterGeo (27. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche ein 1 px Rahmen um eine Tabelle und um die einzelnen Zellen. Wenn ich der Tabelle ein Style zuweise, bekommt nur der Rahmen
drumrum eine Linie. Wenn ich der Zelle ein Style zuweise wird die Linie bei Zellen die sich stoßen doppelt so dick. Das Ganze braucht nur im IE zu funktionieren. 
Gibt es einen eleganten Weg?

Danke 
Georg


----------



## baal (27. August 2002)

dein ansatz ist schon richtig.

du musst aber noch ergaenzen:

border-collapse:collapse;


----------



## MasterGeo (27. August 2002)

*1000 Dank*

1000 Dank.
Genau das was ich brauchte!!


----------



## baal (27. August 2002)

np


----------



## MasterGeo (27. August 2002)

*und beim <TR>*

Könnte mit noch einer verraten wie man einer Spalte und nur
um dieser Spalte einem Rahmen geben kann.

Danke
Georg


----------



## baal (27. August 2002)

meinst du nun spalte oder reihe????

weil tr ist table-row.....


----------



## MasterGeo (27. August 2002)

Naja ich glaube dass geht gar nicht. Es gibt ja nur Zeile <tr>
und Zelle <td>. Einen Spalte Tag gibt es ja gar nicht.

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich der ersten Spalte einen Rahmen
geben muss und zwischen den Zellen keine Linien sein darf.

Ich könnte 3 verschiedene Zellen <td> defienieren. Eine für den
Kopf, eine für den Fuß und eine für die dazwischen. Aber elegant ist das nicht. 

Die Zellen mit einem Rowspan zusammen zu führen und dann eine Tabelle mit Rahmen rein hilft mir nicht, da dann zuviel Fummellei mit den einzelnen Zellenhöhe auftaucht.

Gibt es einen Weg denn ich vergessen habe?


----------



## baal (27. August 2002)

also:

du kannst 3 (arten von) zellen machen, denen du dann verschiedene eigenschaften des rahmen zuordnest. das waere eigentlich schon recht elegannt.

td.kopf {

border-top:1px solid #000000;
border-left:1px solid #000000;
border-right:1px solid #000000;
}

td.mitte {

border-left:1px solid #000000;
border-right:1px solid #000000;
}

td.fuss {

border-bottom:1px solid #000000;
border-left:1px solid #000000;
border-right:1px solid #000000;
}

damit wuerdest du dann nen rahmen um die spalte machen.

<table>
<tr>
<td class="kopf">
</td>
<td>
</td>
</tr> 
<tr>
<td class="mitte">
</td>
<td>
</td>
</tr> 
<tr>
<td class="fuss">
</td>
<td>
</td>
</tr> 
</table>

fertig. ich wuerde es so machen.


----------



## MasterGeo (27. August 2002)

Ja fast genau so hattee ich das schon vorher gemacht.
Suchte nur nach einer eleganteren Lösung.

Jedenfalls noch mal vielen Dank für
Deine Hilfe.

Georg


----------



## baal (27. August 2002)

du kannst auch eine zelle vornedran machen, die halt den rowspan der zeilen hat.

in die zelle machst du dann ne neue tabelle mit einem rahmen.

vorher definierst du noch die zellenhoehe global auf eine feste groesse und machst cellspacing und cellpadding in veiden tabellen auf 0. dann duerfte dir das auch nicht die zellenhoehen zerschiessen.

aber ob das unbedingt eleganter ist... ich weiss nicht


----------

